# Crowded!



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

And I thought it got crowded here on the weekends. Blundered across this while looking at fly tying videos. HOLY COW, I thought the Sandusky River was bad when I fished it years ago. This is insane. I can only imagine the potential for problems here.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

aaaagh the rock nazis vs the beachdwellers..lol...so glad i dont fish PA anymore....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How is that even enjoyable?


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm surprised no one trolled through with a kayak or john boat.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

That looks less crowded than the Maumee River during the walleye run.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

hah, a boater wouldnt even make it half way through that gaunlet. That really sucks, I've heard of the zoo, but didn't even imagine it was this bad. The maumee eye run is crowded, but at least in most areas you are fishing among others only on the same side of river as you.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Skish said:


> I'm surprised no one trolled through with a kayak or john boat.


I always was curious how fisherman would react if someone crossed a section of river so crowded on a kayak (i have a kayak) and wouldn't mind trolling on down the chagrin but am afraid i will have lead shot buried in my temple by the time i get through. I remember summertime when a kayaker would float up right next to me smash his paddle on the water and say hows the fishing. i would just laugh and shake my head. :C in reality they have as much right to the water as anyone and should be allowed to go through freely so long as they maintain as much distance as possible. Through that section though they could give high fives on both sides as they run through like a marathon.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Seriously, how does anyone catch anything when it's that crowded? I would think the fish would be very spooked.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats unfreeking believable. And people complain about the Rocky being crowded. 

I found this pic a few years ago and I think its the same river just upstream. Id like to see someone take a boat through this section - LOL


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I wouldn't even waste my time there. thats just insane... I thought I've seen it crowded before!! I am not a fan of crowds!!! I like to walk until I find myself away from people so I can cast my fly and not hook someone in the head.. looks like everyone could just walk across the creek at the same time and scare all the steel holding there so bad they'd beach themselves on the shore on the other side! lol.. I am still wondering if what I am looking at is actually a run of steelhead or if its just a run of fish bum river rats! lol..


----------



## gildor (Oct 12, 2008)

that's nothing. I fished shoulder to shoulder with the combat fishermen in Kenai, AK. I was 13 years old then and had to stay up through the night to get into the sweet spot people were fishing in.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

> I'm surprised no one trolled through with a kayak or john boat.


Actually on the Walnut, boater have the right of way and during the fall tempers often flare when anglers refuse to reel in their lines. On most weekends the boat traffice is non stop.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Fished elk today and had a blast.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

archman said:


> Seriously, how does anyone catch anything when it's that crowded? I would think the fish would be very spooked.


PA stocks well over 1 million smots a year, and they are stupid! Several ppl in Pa have 100 fish days with little to no problem! Yes they are freaked out of there minds!


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Fished the Elk a month ago and had the same crowds seen at the Chargin. Did very well in 2 days. There are alot of guys that walk by the non-marked hot spots. Heading back up next week, will post a report when I return. Definately, NO WEEKEND FISHING, if you want some space.

Luke


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, don't waste any of your time there gentlemen, cuz its like that ALL year round!! ha ha ha...


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

If the fishing is slow you could always organize full-on synchronized rockettes kicks.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Janus said:


> If the fishing is slow you could always organize full-on synchronized rockettes kicks.


Now thats funny.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

In fast water it looks just like an assembly line of 20 guys all drifting the same stretch in unison. I think that should be an olympic sport, synchonized drifting Ps I have seen tuesdays this year with more ppl fishing then sundays.


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

I wanna see the video of everyone catching a fish at once!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

haha if you hooked up with a steel there and it ran it would get tangled in other peoples lines and then they would think they got a fish too next thing you know you will all be fighting the same steelhead from all angles. lmao.


----------

